# Объявления > Всяко-разно > Продам >  Пластиковые бутылки 5л.

## Алина***

Чистые, количество 5шт. Стоимость по 5грн. 0677336919. Район Лузановка.

----------


## Алина***

***

----------


## Алина***

***

----------


## Алина***

***

----------


## Алина***

***

----------


## Алина***

В наличии 20шт. Стоимость по 3грн.

----------


## Валера49

Из под чего они?

----------


## Алина***

Изначально была питьевая вода, использовали один раз.

----------


## Алина***

***

----------


## Алина***

10шт.

----------

